# Purity Brewing Co?



## ronvae (Sep 5, 2004)

I can't find any info on an embossed bottle I found today, in a Minnesota lake:
 "Purity Brewing Co."
 "Trade Mark"
 "Minn * P * L * S"
 The above words circle a "P" in a double triangle, the bottle is machine-made aqua, and 
 "This Bottle Not To Be Sold" runs across the bottom.

 I can only find ONE reference to this company on the whole Internet (which seems very weird), and that one sentence says the company was forced to close due to prohibition.  So, I assume it is between 1903 & 1918.  I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the company?  No matter what search terms I use, I get "no matches".  It's as if they never existed, but they did such nice embossing, they must've been around for a while?


----------



## jeremiah (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the same exact bottle and am currently looking into it.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 1, 2011)

This is all I could find. If this is what it looks like, it looks pretty cool. I hope this helps (but it's really just a picture[8|])

 http://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/mn/minneapolis/purity.htm


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 1, 2011)

I just noticed the original post was from 2004. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello Jeremiah,

 Welcome. Are ya gonna show us a picture of yours?







 "#1
 Aqua Green
 Â½ Pint
 Champagne
 Tooled Crown
 Private Mold

 " N B B G CO 21" on back at heel" From.

 Is yours from North Baltimore as well?

 "The Birkhofer Brewing Company of Minneapolis, Minnesota

 Trade Names for the brewery in 211 14th Ave, South, & 2nd Street, Minneapolis, MN:
 C. Birkhofer Breving Co.1895-1907
 Purity Malt Brewing Co. 1907-1908
 Purity Brewing Co. 1908-1920
 Kelley Breweries, Inc. (Non-Producing) 1933-1933
 Closed in 1933
 Status of the building is unknown." From.






 "#5
 Aqua
 Â½ Pint
 Champagne
 Tooled Crown
 Private Mold
 "19" on back at heel

 "S B & G CO" on base" From.


----------

